
How Did Marriage Become a Mark of Privilege? - mudil
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/25/upshot/how-did-marriage-become-a-mark-of-privilege.html
======
geezerjay
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15331122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15331122)

